
Climate change expert sentenced to 32 months for fraud, says lying was a 'rush' - Cozumel
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/climate-change-expert-sentenced-32-months-fraud-says-lying-was-f2D11768995
======
Cozumel
'The EPA’s highest-paid employee and a leading expert on climate change was
sentenced to 32 months in federal prison Wednesday for lying to his bosses and
saying he was a CIA spy working in Pakistan so he could avoid doing his real
job.'

~~~
erentz
So the lying had nothing to do with climate change but NBC "news" decided it
was a good idea to link the two in readers minds anyway?

~~~
masonic
You think this says nothing for his credibility overall? His title was _Senior
Policy Advisor_ and reported directly to the Assistant Administrator.

His wife is Nancy Kete, another former EPA employee and currently a managing
director of the Rockefeller Foundation. They spend a lot in grants regarding
"climate change"[1].

[1] [http://www.insidephilanthropy.com/fundraising-for-climate-
ch...](http://www.insidephilanthropy.com/fundraising-for-climate-
change/rockefeller-foundation-grants-for-climate-change.html)

